# What type of stand do you use?



## guncrazy72 (Oct 2, 2009)

What types of stands are everyone using? I am looking at trying out a few hang on stands with ladder sticks this year.


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

anything i can get my hands on but i love the climbing stands


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I've been using ladder stands up to now.


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

Ladder stands and lock ons.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

My dad and I mainly use lock-on stands and we usually have one 2 man lader stand for when we take guests hunting and hunt with them, but during deer season we mostly just use our lock-on/hang on stands.


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

I forgot to add that the place I hunt on has 17 ladder stands and a few lock on stands, lol. I prefer the ladder stands but the lock ons are still pretty nice.


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

I have a couple ladder stands, and now i found a hang-on stand that is like brand new and nice in the garage, now i just gotta get some climbing sticks..


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I want to get some hang on stands with climbing sticks because they are easier to carry and les noticable.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i use climbers, hang ons, and ladders


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

ground blinds


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I also use climbers for when I am hunting in Ohio when I move my stands around alot, the main reason I really like lock-on stands is because you have more area to shoot since there are no big rails on the sides or anything like that, plus they are more compact when taken down and are more easily hidden, but ladder stands are still pretty nice just prefer lock-ons more.


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

I use a tree saddle with screw in tree steps. It's light so I can pack in a long ways and I don't have to worry about my stand getting stolen. I can also shoot 360 degrees around the tree.


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

i use wooden ladder stands that we make and regular ladder stands, want to try a climber this year


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

anything i can get over 15 ft up in


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

im a hang on guy ......i prefer the steel ones because there quieter ive got an old Amacker which i love there great stands and there still arround....and i also have two hangons that are guide gear (sportsmans guide brand) but im pretty positive there made by big dog treestands....the guide gear ones are very nice considering there price


----------

